# lax teachers



## ajuniperberry (Dec 11, 2001)

I've actually been pretty luck with teachers. There are a few who actually are good at what they do and want you to learn. It's probably pretty rare though. For the most part my experience has been good. I have one that is always having the students prep her demos and she still can't seem to find time in lab to make the rounds through the work stations to see if we are doing anything. You'd think for 30K they would screen the chef/teachers a little better.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I attended Peter Kump's Cooking School in New York City. If you looked at my school record, it would appear there were only two teachers! I was lucky to have Nancy Newman and Ruth Van Waerebeek as teachers for Techs 1 through 8.

I can only think of one complaint. I had Ruth Van Waerebeek for Tech 1. Now, Tech 1 is primarily made up of the following:

* People who are bored and looking for something to do.

* People who want to meet people of the opposite sex...and are bored of bars.

* Couples exploring new hobbies...Because they are bored.

Then there was the category I fell into - People who aspire to excel in the kitchen and are taking the first class on the road to accomplishing this.

Needless to say, drawing Tech 1 as a teaching assignment is akin to scooping the poop after horses in a parade. She didn't know I was in earshot but RVW was complaining about "getting saddled with Tech 1." I felt quite insulted (I hadn't yet developed my thick kitchen skin). Through my Kump career, RVW singled me out for the more difficult assignments. Kump teachers broke us into groups and assigned us different dishes. My group always wound up with the most dishes on our list. Eventually, the more "serious" students caught onto this and sidled up to me during assignment time - with the less interested making croutons or some simple task.

I have been extremely lucky in the arena of Chef Attitude. I don't tolerate it at all and would have locked horns many times. I was lucky to have two extremely gifted instructors who dealt with us as people anxious to learn.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Chiffonade - I'm a hack, but have take Tech(s) 1-3 at Kumps. Techs 1-8 are now offered primarily on the Recreational side of the school. The pro curriculum has been revamped. I do not know of Ruth Van Waerebeek, but i know well of Nancy Newman She is one of my all time faves! I took Techs 2 & 3 with her, along with a couple of single classes. She is not there anymore but I am still in touch with her. She took no prisoners. I made a raspberry coulis. She tasted it and said it needed sugar. I said I kinda liked the tartness. She responded "I don't Care!" She was right. I could freestyle after I learned how to make it properly!


----------

